# Applescript Copie de fichier et ouverture de celui ci



## totosurf (20 Février 2008)

Bonjour, je suis débutant et j'ai besoin d'un script qui ferait ceci :
-Copie un fichier depuis une clef usb
-Le colle sur mon Volume HD
-Ouvre le fichier que l'on vient de coller

J'ai tenté pendant 1h et je n'y arrive toujours pas ! :rose:

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Didier Guillion (20 Février 2008)

Seulement une heure... Persevère petit scarabée..

Plus sérieusement, essaye de fournir ton script que l'on y jette un oeil.

Cordialement


----------



## totosurf (20 Février 2008)

tell application "Finder"
    duplicate folder "Volume USB:word" to folder "Volume HD:application"
end tell
open application "Volume HD:application:word"

Je sais il doit être totalement faut !
Je précise : je voudrais copier une application de ma clef USB la mettre sur mon disque dur et l'ouvrir ( ouvrir celle qu'on vient de coller sur le disque dur)


----------



## Didier Guillion (21 Février 2008)

Que se passe t'il ?
La copie se fait ?
Tu as un message d'erreur ?
As tu  essayé d'ouvrir l'application dans son bundle ?

Cordialement


----------



## totosurf (22 Février 2008)

Cela m'affiche Volume HD:application:Word introuvable !

Merci de m'aider tu es gentil !


----------



## totosurf (22 Février 2008)

Si je ne met pas la partie :

open application "Volume HD:application:HellRaiser Server 3.8"
end if    

Et que je compile juste :

tell application "Finder"
    duplicate folder "Volumes:THOMAS 1:HellRaiser Server 3.8" to folder "Volume HD:application"
end tell

Cela m'affiche impossible de régler folder "Volume HD:application" à folder "Volumes:USB:word"


----------



## Didier Guillion (22 Février 2008)

Sur Mac OS X , le nom du dossier d'une application (le Bundle) se termine toujours par .app (meme si cela n'est pas visible)

Essaie donc :
duplicate folder "Volumes:THOMAS 1:HellRaiser Server 3.8.app" to folder "Volume HD:application" with replacing

Cordialement


----------



## totosurf (22 Février 2008)

Cela me répond toujours impossible de régler .........
 snif snif

tu es super sympa de m'aider merci


----------



## Didier Guillion (22 Février 2008)

Bon, j'ai créé deux dossiers, un "Users\didierguillion\test" un "Users\didierguillion\testdest".

Je copie "test" dans "testdest" via :

tell application "Finder"
	duplicate folder "test" of folder "didierguillion" of folder "Users" of disk "MacPro" to folder "testdest" of folder "didierguillion" of folder "Users" of disk "MacPro"
end tell

Essaye cette syntaxe sans oublier le "of disk"

Cordialement


----------



## ceslinstinct (22 Février 2008)

totosurf a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis débutant et j'ai besoin d'un script qui ferait ceci :
> -Copie un fichier depuis une clef usb
> -Le colle sur mon Volume HD
> -Ouvre le fichier que l'on vient de coller
> ...


Bonjour

Un bout de code qui marche chez moi sur mon iMac.
Testé avec une application à ouvrir dans un dossier qui lui est déplacé, donc facile à modifier pour une simple application ou fichier à déplacer.

Clé USB vers DD interne.

Simplement pour donner une idée car c'est loin d'être parfait.

```
tell application "Finder"
	-- Cle USB --> DD
	duplicate folder "iMac JL:Cur:" to folder "Mac:Users:JLL:Test:" -- Cur dossier à dupliquer
	-- Ouverture de l'application
	open application file "Calculator.app" of folder "Mac:Users:JLL:Test:Cur:" -- Application dans Cur à ouvrir
end tell
```

@+


----------

